# Passport photos in the US



## Otashem (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Another question here, this time regarding passport photos to include in my wife's VAF4A spouse visa, so she'll be able to come and live in the UK.

We can't get a UK sized passport photo in the USA (IN), however we have a full quality photo printer that can print in the require size (35mm x 45mm) and at the right resolution (300dpi). Would it be okay as long as they're on high-quality photo paper and are the right size?

If they won't be acceptable, does anybody know where we can get some printed? There don't seem to be photo kiosks everywhere like there is in the UK.

Cheers,

Shem


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Otashem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Another question here, this time regarding passport photos to include in my wife's VAF4A spouse visa, so she'll be able to come and live in the UK.
> 
> ...


UKBA doesn't accept digital photos printed at home - it has to be done professionally, or in a photo booth to UK specifications. There was a recent thread on getting UK-size passport photos in US, so do a search.


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Otashem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Another question here, this time regarding passport photos to include in my wife's VAF4A spouse visa, so she'll be able to come and live in the UK.
> 
> ...


Try Walgreens, I have read in a few places they are happy to do so. I suggest print out the dimension requirements for UK passport size photo from here. The dimensions are in metric (centimeters), I suggest to avoid confusion convert them to inches on a piece of paper. I am sure they should be able to help and they are located all across the USA. Good luck.


----------



## jessika (Jan 6, 2012)

walgreens does do united kingdom sized pictures. the photo techs may not know the specifics, mine didn't. i had to guide them. once they take your picture, and insert the memory card into the machine they have the option on which country to select, tell them to change it from 'us' to 'united kingdom'. 

they won't be pre cut though, mine weren't. but where to cut was pretty easy to figure out. i paid $10 for mine.


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Shem,

This is exactly what I have been dealing with lately - if you do a search, you will find my post about this. 

Walgreens does have an option to print to other countries dimensions, but I found that the picture quality was so poor/grainy, it didn't even look like my son. I went to a second Walgreens location, hoping they could do better, but nope. Maybe they would be better in your area, it's worth trying. 

However, I found this place: Passport photos for free - ePassportPhoto.com 
where you can upload your own photo and set it to any countries specifications. It has step by step instructions and once the photo is uploaded, there is an option to order prints through them, however you can simply bypass that window and download a pdf file to be printed anywhere you have photos processed. Easy peasy. 

Another option - I called a professional photographers photo processing lab and they said they can print photos in any size. I'm sure wherever you are located, there would photo lab able to accommodate 45mmx35mm. 

Hope that helps!
Who knew it would be so hard to get a tiny little photograph, eh? 






Otashem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Another question here, this time regarding passport photos to include in my wife's VAF4A spouse visa, so she'll be able to come and live in the UK.
> 
> ...


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

twoLsmummy said:


> Hi Shem,
> 
> This is exactly what I have been dealing with lately - if you do a search, you will find my post about this.
> 
> ...


I will be careful with selecting online option of epassportphoto...I looked into this myself and it gives you all the instructions on taking your pic etc but it is really taking a chance as the work is not professional. For something so important as UK visa, I would suggest not to take a chance as UKBA can delay your application if they are not entirely happy with the photo. 

Walgreens, in my opinion, is a prudent approach for something so important as they are located a locally for most people in the US and one can always return back to them in person if there is any problems. Professional photographer, as you suggested, is another great idea but will be relatively more expensive.


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

manny.j said:


> I will be careful with selecting online option of epassportphoto...I looked into this myself and it gives you all the instructions on taking your pic etc but it is really taking a chance as the work is not professional. For something so important as UK visa, I would suggest not to take a chance as UKBA can delay your application if they are not entirely happy with the photo.
> 
> Walgreens, in my opinion, is a prudent approach for something so important as they are located a locally for most people in the US and one can always return back to them in person if there is any problems. Professional photographer, as you suggested, is another great idea but will be relatively more expensive.


Definitely try Walgreens first, although my experience did not exactly fill me with confidence. There seemed to be no regard to positioning or any of the requirements listed by UKBA: "a close-up of your head and shoulders with a recommended head height (the distance between the bottom of your chin and the crown of your head, not the top of any hair visible) between 29 and 34mm, with the eyes in the grey shaded band. This should result in the capture of a useable biometric element by our system..." It was just a spotty teenager with a digital camera. The photo was so grainy and shadowy (because of overhead fluorescent lights), my son had shadows under his eyes, which they tried to lighten and it made everything look worse. Maybe you will have better luck at your local Walgreens and perhaps take the requirements with you - hopefully they will be willing and helpful to get it right. Here is a link to the ukba visa photo guidance:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visa-photo-guidance.pdf

I have been feeling nervous about taking my own photo - but after a dozen or so passport photos at "professional" places, I felt I had a better chance to meet the requirements by taking a picture myself. If you have photo editing software - I'm using Photoshop - you would be able to edit the photo and make sure everything is in the correct scale and position, so the epassportphoto, could still be an option. 

Hopefully Walgreens will work for you - definitely easier than the way I'm doing it!


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

I was able to go to a photo store in my hometown of Oakland, CA who were set up for UK passport photos. The first shop couldn't do it but referred me to the appropriate place.


----------



## Otashem (Oct 13, 2011)

Perfect, thanks everyone, and thanks e-Passport photo! Did the job perfectly!


----------



## akmm (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm experiencing the same problems! I'm nervous about using an online option as they specifically state 'no photo enhancing - must be the original' and Walgreens are shying away from providing them as they have a high rate of returns on them "the UK passport office is too fussy - we're not doing them any more" was one quote. I've tried 4 Walgreens and will try more tomorrow as well as look into professional photographers. Does anyone think contacting the DVM is worth a shot?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

akmm said:


> I'm experiencing the same problems! I'm nervous about using an online option as they specifically state 'no photo enhancing - must be the original' and Walgreens are shying away from providing them as they have a high rate of returns on them "the UK passport office is too fussy - we're not doing them any more" was one quote. I've tried 4 Walgreens and will try more tomorrow as well as look into professional photographers. Does anyone think contacting the DVM is worth a shot?


Try CVS. They have the UK size option and their pics come out well. My son and grandson had to have UK size for my son's work visa and after my good experience with CVS my son went there. Lol, his company recommended Walgreens but changed it to CVS when my son turned in his and my grandson's photos.


----------

